# Robots......



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

I was in Sainsbury's yesterday and had about 5 small items on the belt, when it was my turn to be served the young lady behind the till diddnt even look at the goods and asked me if I wanted help packing :huh:

I started to laugh assuming she was having a laugh to break the obvious monotony but I just got a frosty glare back 

I told her no and carried on chuckling......

So, was her question a reflex action and so applaud the high level of training they get?

Should I not be surprised that they have no independent thought processes?

Or did I get a typical product of 3rd generation Oxmoor resident ( local 'estate' )


----------



## thunderbolt (May 19, 2007)

We have a small Somerfield just down the road from us and it is mainly staffed by school leavers. Every time the 710 and I go in there to do some shopping they ar always deep in conversation with each other even while they are serving customers, and you never get a please or thank you from the ignorant little [email protected]! You can hear the tutting working it's way down the line of shoppers. :taz:


----------



## Stuart Davies (Jan 13, 2008)

our local co-op is staffed and run by kids who chew gum, talk to each other across tills whilst serving, shirts hanging out and piercings - 'welcome host' - you are having a larf!


----------



## Who. Me? (Jan 12, 2007)

jasonm said:


> So, was her question a reflex action and so applaud the high level of training they get?
> 
> Should I not be surprised that they have no independent thought processes?
> 
> Or did I get a typical product of 3rd generation Oxmoor resident ( local 'estate' )


They all do that. I get asked regardless of what I buy, even single items. Unthinking, machine-like question can't work out if it's lazyness, or if they get a rollocking if they don't ask (must appear eager, must appear eager, must...)

Still, at least you have assistants. They ripped out six or seven tills at my local Sainsburys to replace with self-service units.

I reckon I've only been through them half a dozen times when they've not needed a supervisor to do something to them.

Badly planned, poorly executed and the queues are longer than they were for the 'manned' tills.


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

It like every time you ring somebody these days, "is there anything else I can do for you"? Autoglass for example, I needed a screen fitting, rang them up and very courteously the lady arranged for the fitter to come that afternoon. "Is there anything else *we* (note the corporate and not the personal) can do for you?

Now afaik there is a clue in the name, auto and glass leads me to believe they fit glass to autos. So what else in mother of gods name could they do? I did tell her I was just starting to fit a shower cubicle and wondered if she'd pop round but as Jase says they have no sense of humour!

Just heard that I've to attend an "after service care" course at work next month. The mind boggles.


----------



## thunderbolt (May 19, 2007)

Another example is the Tesco store about 3 miles away from me. Open 24 hours but the "manned" tills are only open from 9am till 10pm. Outside of these hours you have no choice but to use the self service tills. :blink:


----------



## Chippychap (Aug 4, 2008)

What with the d#ckheads behind the till and the moron behind you in the queue

who shuffles right up to you whilst packing so you can hardly move...............

I now sit in the car while my fully trained 710, no, she isn't here at the mo, does it.

Rather shove wasps up me ar#e than do battle with 'em all.

AND, don't get me started on old bids with trolleys who attack in packs,

like feckin' U-Boats attacking a North Sea convoy...... :taz:

OR the ones who barricade the reduced section like a New York

crime scene.......until they've made sure no one else gets a sniff...............









Breathe in...........breathe out............breathe in..........

Have a lovely weekend guys, relax...............go shopping. :angel_not:


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

I loath & detest Asda (sorry) Wal-Mart with a vehemence but despite the automated " Would you like help with packing" crap I`ve found the staff themselves are generally friendly & helpful


----------



## Running_man (Dec 2, 2005)

Our local Somerfield staff seem to have a high degree of autonomy and when you shop there often, they get to know you which is nice. Me and my mate used to get our Friday night real ale / red wine from there because one of the checkout girls was absolutely beautiful! :wub: That is beautiful until she opened her mouth to emit the most god awful droning Wigan accent. "Â£8.99 please" was pronounced eight naaaaan-ti-naaaaaan purleeeeez! Enough to turn off any bloke.


----------



## Chippychap (Aug 4, 2008)

Running_man said:


> Our local Somerfield staff seem to have a high degree of autonomy and when you shop there often, they get to know you which is nice. Me and my mate used to get our Friday night real ale / red wine from there because one of the checkout girls was absolutely beautiful! :wub: That is beautiful until she opened her mouth to emit the most god awful droning Wigan accent. "Â£8.99 please" was pronounced eight naaaaan-ti-naaaaaan purleeeeez! Enough to turn off any bloke.


Fussy sod, buy earplugs.

In Leigh, where I used to work, they call folk from Wigan..........Pie-Eaters........ :lol:

Explanation if you want.


----------



## Running_man (Dec 2, 2005)

Chippychap said:


> Running_man said:
> 
> 
> > Our local Somerfield staff seem to have a high degree of autonomy and when you shop there often, they get to know you which is nice. Me and my mate used to get our Friday night real ale / red wine from there because one of the checkout girls was absolutely beautiful! :wub: That is beautiful until she opened her mouth to emit the most god awful droning Wigan accent. "Â£8.99 please" was pronounced eight naaaaan-ti-naaaaaan purleeeeez! Enough to turn off any bloke.
> ...


It comes from the general strike of the 1920's I believe. Wiganers, who eventually went back to work after holding out the longest were said to be eating humble pie. Despite this there does seem to be an over abundance of bakeries in Wigan town centre, reflected by hordes of overweight sportwear clad individuals munching away on pies on any given afternoon! h34r:


----------



## Alas (Jun 18, 2006)

Chippychap said:


> What with the d#ckheads behind the till and the moron behind you in the queue
> 
> who shuffles right up to you whilst packing so you can hardly move...............


Fart silently :stinker: if possible then look at them accusingly whilst saying " What is that bloody smell" or such like. They'll soon back up.

I hate the dunters - the ones that stand so close that every time they move their trolley, basket, large stomach they bang into you. To resolve this though see above :tongue2:

Alasdair


----------



## mrteatime (Oct 25, 2006)

well...at tesco, we have something called ECOH (every customer offered help) say hello, and say goodbye...offer help. Its a genuine way to try and interact with customers....i must admit that it might (and often does) come across as being a bit robotic....but when your having to deal with, and theres no real nice way to put this, arseholes who constantly moan and bitch at you ( and i still go on a checkout at least twice a week) so have a little bit of sympathy for those that have to sit there and serve you.....

over the past 3 weeks...ive had most of the old chesnuts...


----------



## adrian (May 23, 2004)

I was very surprised to see how polite are the people here. At every supermarket or store they greet you at the cash and sometimes a little chit-chat about the weather, politics or hockey game. The same for public buses: the driver always greets you and when I get down I always say "thank you" or "goodbye".


----------



## Chippychap (Aug 4, 2008)

Running_man said:


> Chippychap said:
> 
> 
> > Running_man said:
> ...


When we had the chippy near Wigan they used to buy a pie on a barmcake and call it a wigan Kebab..... :lol:

So I know what's it's like on both sides of the counter.

It was a "local shop, for local people, and my 710 would give it with the "Hiya Jane, how's 'is leg now" with the punters

Always made me laugh when the wiley ones would bring in something the size of a washing-up

bowl and say, "just put some pudding and chips in 'ere"

We missed seeing a customer once so sent the police to her flat, she was dead on the floor, seems a shame

when the only who cares enough about you is the local chip shop. Strange times.


----------



## Chippychap (Aug 4, 2008)

Running_man said:


> Chippychap said:
> 
> 
> > Running_man said:
> ...


Well done Andrew......... :clap:


----------

